# 

## abromba

Musi byc spalinowa - bo mamy niewielki lasek który wymaga cięć sanitarnych ( z przeznaczeniem do kominka naturalnie). Czy jest sens kupować te markowe w cenie powyżej 700 zł, czy tez tak, jak wielu Forumowiczów sugerowało, kupić coś tańszego w Castoramie lub Macro i co najwyzej potem wymienic. Jak drogo wychodzi olej do takiej pily. Co polecacie.
Klawiarura mi sie przestawila, wiec jest bez wielu znakow.

----------


## pyrka

Znajoma kupiła ze 2 lata temu w LM chyba STIHLA za niecałe 700,- zł. Zostało nią porżnięte mnóstwo drewna. Sprawowała się bez zarzutu. Poza tym, że przed pierwszym użyciem została źle zmontowana i coś się uszkodziło. Nie dała się uruchomić. Trzeba uważać na blokadę hamulca. Reklamacja i wymiana zostały uznane tylko dlatego ,że sprzedawca nie wydał instrukcji obsługi w języku polskim tylko w obcym.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Ja tez polecam STIHLA, z marketu kupiłem nożyce elektryczne do podcinania żywopłotu - jakaś nieznana firma, ale mogłem sobie na to pozwolić bo żwyopłot ma dł. 20 m i używam ją 2-3 razy w roku, może pare sezonów wytrzyma, ale w Twoim przypadku to chyba tylko markowe.

----------


## Darpiot

STIHL to dobry wybór ale drogi. Ja wybrałem na potrzeby okołodomowego przycinania oraz cięcia metrówek do kominka piłę PARTNER 1,8KM. W polsce kosztowała coś koło 700zł, moja natomiast przyjechała z Austrii w cenie (przeliczone z Euro) 500zł z gwarancją "cały świat" jak mnie poinformowano w serwisie w kraju przy pierwszym uruchomieniu. Mam ja 3 lata i sprawuje się bez zarzutu; kończę drugi łańcuch.

----------


## thalex

Mam stihl 35cm jest ok.
Ważne też aby nie była zbyt cięzka bo ręce mogą zaboleć.
------------
Tak jak poniżej pisze Zbigniew;
Ważne jest aby w Twoim pobliżu był serwis lub dostęp do części zamiennych

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Piłę warto kupić znanej marki, aby były do niej części wymienne.
Kupując piłę kupić należy 5l oleju do smarowania łąńcucha (dużo tego idzie), oraz specjalny pilnik do ostrzenia łańcucha.
Łańcuchy są 3 długości : bodajże 30, 35 i 40 cm.
Wystarcza 35cm lub nawet 30.
40 jest drogie, cięższe, więcej mamy do smarowania i ostrzenia.

----------


## abromba

A jak z mocą? Pojawiały się opinie, że nie mniej niż 1,8 (Wata chyba - nie mam pojęcia o fizyce).

----------


## boguslaw

Piła łańcuchowa to może być zakup na wiele lat, tak jak żyje Twój las. 
Jeśli rozumiem dobrze twoje potrzeby abromba, to ważna jest nie cena, gdyż planujesz stałe użytkowanie, lecz pobliski serwis (przeglądy, konserwacja, wymiana zużytych detali - jak łożyska itp.). 
Piła nie może być za mała, gdyż będzie nadmiernie żyłowana.
Dla drzew/ek o śr. około 20cm optymalnie to piła o mocy 2,7-3.5 KM.
Czy to będzie Husquarna czy też Stihl - wybor to najbliższy - dobry serwis.
Dobry serwi będzie potrzebny do ostrzenia łańcuszków, których trzeba mieć zawsze co najmniej dwa w zapasie. Jesli łańcuch się stępił, natychmiast wymiana, szkoda silnika.
Ważne są pomocnicze *sekatory*. Polecam duży zębaty firmy Friskars (ok. 150.-) Tnie bez wysiłku gałęzie do 5 cm, dużo sprawniej niż piła - z dowolnym nawet wysokim dostępem. 
Szkoda pieniędzy na tańsze - to niemal jednorazówki.

----------


## thalex

> A jak z mocą? Pojawiały się opinie, że nie mniej niż 1,8 (Wata chyba - nie mam pojęcia o fizyce).


Dla Ciebie/Was moim zdaniem jest ważniejsza waga a nie moc, gdybyś pracowała w akordzie lub zawodowo w lesie to  wtedy moc piły byłaby istotna   :big grin:  .
Nie pamiętam mocy mojej piły chyba 1.5kW
Moc piły można porównywać z długością części tnącej 35 czy nawet 30 cm w zupełności wystarczy.
-----------
znalazłem właśnie instrukcję od mojej piły;

typ - STIHL 0,18
moc-1,4 kW
długość krawędzi cięcia - 35 cm
ciężar - 3.9 kg.
cena ok tysiąca ale to było ładnych kilka lat temu.


http://www.stihl.pl/frames.php?section=products

----------


## kocza

Witam,

ja uważam, że przy wyborach tego typu konieczny jest zakup czegoś dobrego i wypróbowanego... Używa się tego przez lata i nie można być przez lata niezadowolonym, bo o zaoszczędzonej stówce, przecież już dawno nie pamiętam !

Stihl, albo Husquarna. 

I to by było na tyle...

----------


## nurni

Mój sąsiad pracuje w lesie i testował już różne cuda.
Oto jego wnioski:
- Stihl lub Husqvarna - nawet tańszy model ale tych firm.
Sam mam kosiarkę spalinową Stihla już 5 lat i nie mogę jej popsuć   :Wink2: 
Pokazał mi jeszcze bardzo cieką rzecz - specjalną siekierę do cięcia drewna. Rewelacja. Do rozciącia dowolnej szczapy, nawet sękatej, wystarczy dużo mniej siły niż normalną siekierą.
Patrzą z góry od strony ostrza najpier jest kąt ~30* potem ~50* i dalej normalnie obuch. Wogóle się nie zaklesza i "rozrywa" drewno jak pocisk.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafałek

Kup znanej firmy z serwisem w pobliżu Twojego domu. 
Ilość zużytego oleju zależy od długości prowadnicy (chodzi o olej do smarowania łańcucha). Jeśli nie kupisz najmniejszego modelu (a jeśli planujesz większe cięcie to takowego nie polecam) to możesz do niego dobrać kilka długości prowadnic (i łańcucha). Zużycie oleju ustawiasz wtedy w zależności o długości prowadnicy. 
Ważne jest też prawidłowe przygotowanie mieszanki. Używaj najlepiej firmowych olejów. Są droższe, ale można je używać w mniejszych stężeniach i w razie problemów unikniesz kłopotów z reklamacjami. Wracając do olejów do smarowania łańcucha - obecnie masz na rynku całą gamę olejów biodegradowalnych (pachną jak spożywczy   :big grin:  ) i wcale nie są drogie.
Pamiętaj by dokładnie stosować się do instrukcji dotyczącej utrzymania piły. Dbaj o filtr powietrza - bezproblemowa praca i niskie zużycie paliwa, wymieniaj zgodnie z zaleceniami amortyzatory - dbasz o własne zdrowie - choroba widracyjna, regularnie ostrz łańcuch (jeśli sam nie umiesz to albo ucz się na starym, albo zleć to osobie która to umie. W efekcie praca będzi przyjemniejsza, bezpieczniejsza, zużycie paliwa i łańcucha mniejsze. Ostrzenie łańcucha to jest pewna sztuka - odpowiednie spiłowanie ograniczników (w zależności od potrzeby) i utrzymanie odpowiednich kątów wymaga wprawy - w tym ostatnim pomoże (nie zrobi za ciebie, ale pomoże) Ci specjalny szablon. Uważaj na piasek, kamienie i metal. Jak ktoś dużo tnie i ma pieniądze to polecam spodnie z wkłądką antyprzecięciową (dla początkujących może okazać się potrzebna, ale nikomu nie życzę by sprawdził to w praktyce). I na koniec - jak się ktoś nie zna to niech sam nic nie reguluje... Ostrzmy, smarujmy i dbajmy o czystość...
A i na koniec dbajmy o włąściwe naciągnięcie łańcucha oraz tnijmy właściwie. Unikajmy cięcia końcówką - ODBICIA. Nie ścinajmy pojedyńczo - nawet przy małych drzewach - kilkanaście cm pierśnicy i można zginąć. - to nie jest zabawa.

----------


## RomanP

Ja mam Stilla. Nie tnę dużo, tylko cięcia sanitarne w 3 ha lesie. Używam firmowego oleju do mieszanki ale do smarowania łańcucha zwykły olej spożywczy. Użytkuję toto chyba od 92 roku. Na razie ok. Odpukać.
Sąsiad za miedzy kupił od Rosjan na targu. Gdy razem robimy w lesie to ja nalewam jeden zbiornik on trzy. I do tego mój jest mniejszy (zbiornik oczywiście na paliwo).

----------


## boguslaw

Olej do łańcucha: istotna jest jego lepkość. Jeśli będzie za "gęsty" łańcuch będzie się grzał, jeśli za rzadki, będzie za szybko spływał i będzie pryskał.

Ja używam firmowego lub bardzo dobry jest zwykły *Hipol-15* .
Łańcuszki lepiej ostrzyć w serwisie na przyrządzie. Szkoda czasu.
Nigdy samemu się nie naostrzy tak jak trzeba - ten sam kąt, linia prosta ostrzenia, głębokość itp. 
Pamiętać należy zawsze o dobrych sekatorach!!!! Same tną  :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

Ma Stihla 023.
Od 5 lat chodzi jak burza - bez zadnych problemow.

Jak juz cos kupowac to cos solidnego.
Jestesmy zbyt biedni zeby oszczedzac - oczywiscie bez przesady  :smile:

----------


## rafałek

> Łańcuszki lepiej ostrzyć w serwisie na przyrządzie. Szkoda czasu.
> Nigdy samemu się nie naostrzy tak jak trzeba - ten sam kąt, linia prosta ostrzenia, głębokość itp.


Teoretycznie z tym ostrzeniem masz rację i najczęściej w praktyce też...   :Wink2:  Jest tylko mały problem. Jeśli tnie się dużo to by trzeba mieć kilka łańcuchów i ciągle biegać do ostrzenia...
Osobiście do serwisy nigdy nie biegałem. ostrzę sam, ale nie ukrywam, że zdarza mi się niekiedy przeostrzyć jedną stronę i wtedy piła mi ściąga. Ratuję się w takich sytuacjach u mojego ZUL'a   :big grin:  . Trochę się pośmiejemy - on ze mnie, ja z siebie i po chwili wszystko tnie jak nowe   :big grin: 
Jeśli ktoś mieszka w wiosce gdzie żyją ZUL'meny to warto się z takim zaprzyjaźnić po wcześniejszym wysondowaniu w środowisku kto najlepiej ostrzy łańcuchy. Przy dobrym układzie będzie to kosztowało lub nie... zależy jak się kto z kim dogada.   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## basset

Ja ostatnio wypozyczalem pile, powiedzieli ze do smaroweania lancucha moge uzywac jakiegokolwiek oleju- nawet przepracowanego samochodowego. Tak tez zrobilem, wyszlo najtaniej.  :big grin:

----------


## abromba

Basset, a ile kosztuje wypożyczenie piły???

Tym stihlem albo Husquarną to mnie trochę przybiliście  :sad:  Naprawdę totalnie bez kasy jesteśmy, a musimy się wkrótce za to drewno zabrać. W Leroy (od jutra kredyt 0% na dziesięć rat - Boże do czego to doszło) jest jakaś Makita moc 2,3, cena ok. 1200. To najlepsze i najsensowniejsze w tych granicach cenowych. Wejść w to czy jednak odkładac na Stihla lub Husquarnę?

----------


## rafałek

może się przyda... o oleju silnikowym też jest...

http://www.mikrofirmabhp.pl/5890.html

----------


## rafałek

> Tym stihlem albo Husquarną to mnie trochę przybiliście  Naprawdę totalnie bez kasy jesteśmy, a musimy się wkrótce za to drewno zabrać. W Leroy (od jutra kredyt 0% na dziesięć rat - Boże do czego to doszło) jest jakaś Makita moc 2,3, cena ok. 1200. To najlepsze i najsensowniejsze w tych granicach cenowych. Wejść w to czy jednak odkładac na Stihla lub Husquarnę?


Makita nie jest złą pilarką - dowiedz się tylko jak wygląda sprawa serwisu i części w twojej okolicy. Nie należy kupować typowych wynalazków na jeden sezon - no chyba, że właśnie takiego czegoś ktoś szuka. Co do cen - zgaje się w styczniu była promocje w STIHL'u i za podobną cenę można było kupić coś w sam raz do domu...

----------


## westo

Ja zdecydowałem się ma małą Makitę. Niestety jakość mnie rozczarowała. Od początku miałem problemy ze smarowaniem łańcucha, po demontażu okazało się że piła była żle zmontowana. Gdybym teraz kupował, szukałbym używanej (cena) piły Stihl lub Husqvarna.

----------


## abromba

Cenna uwaga. Dzięki.
Wracam w takim razie do tematu: ile kosztuje wynajęcie piły w gdzie w STOLYCY można tki punkt namierzyć??

----------


## rafałek

> Ja zdecydowałem się ma małą Makitę. Niestety jakość mnie rozczarowała. Od początku miałem problemy ze smarowaniem łańcucha, po demontażu okazało się że piła była żle zmontowana. Gdybym teraz kupował, szukałbym używanej (cena) piły Stihl lub Husqvarna.


Możesz powiedzieć na czym polegało owe złe zmontowanie?

STIHL ma promocję: http://www.stihl.pl/frames.php?section=promotions&id=8

HUSQWARNA promocje: http://www.husqvarna.pl/node1627.asp

PARTNER - nie znalazłem promocji   :sad:

----------


## Adam___

> Basset, a ile kosztuje wypożyczenie piły???
> 
> W Leroy (od jutra kredyt 0% na dziesięć rat - Boże do czego to doszło) jest jakaś Makita moc 2,3, cena ok. 1200. To najlepsze i najsensowniejsze w tych granicach cenowych. Wejść w to czy jednak odkładac na Stihla lub Husquarnę?


Ostatnio w mediach pojawily sie reklamy ze maja pilarki za 799 zlociszy.
Zreszta na ich stronie tez o tym pisza  :smile: 
Ale to by trzeba bylo sie przejsc do ich dealera 
Tzn mowie o Stihl - u  :smile:

----------


## rafałek

Pamiętajcie, że istnieje przełożenie między ceną, a mocą, a obciązeniem pracą. Jeśli ktoś chce ciąć drewno do pieca lub kominka i będzie to grube i twarde liściaste to może po zakupie taniej (słabej) nawet firmowej nabrać złej opinii o firmie   :Wink2:

----------


## abromba

Rafałek, a czy PARTNER jako firma to coś, co też byś polecił?

----------


## Adam___

> Rafałek, a czy PARTNER jako firma to coś, co też byś polecił?


Co prawda to do Rafalka ale moze pomoge
Partner to chyba taka tani amarka Husquvarny.
Mam Olej do paliwa Partner i pisze na nim ze wyprodukowany przez Husqvarne

----------


## westo

*rafałek  napisał*:_ Możesz powiedzieć na czym polegało owe złe zmontowanie_? 

Przewód doprowadzający olej (gumowa rurka o śr. ok3 mm) nie był wcisnięty na króciec doprawadzający olej do kanałków smorowniczych. W efekcie pilarka raz podawała olej do otworu a raz na rurę wydechową  :sad:  .
Ponieważ była to moja pierwsza pilarka spalinowa, zanim doszedłem do tego że coś jest nie tak, zniszczyłem prowadnicę. Zdarzyło mi się też że podczas pompowania paliwa ręczną pompką, ta wpadła mi "do środka" i miałem trochę zabawy żeby to naprawić. Wiem że mój model to pilarka amatorska... ale za podobne pieniądze można podobno w tej chwili kupic inną markową pilarkę.[/quote]

----------


## boguslaw

Rafałek. Ja mam troszkę większy las, tak że mam trzy Husquarny w tym jedną rzadko używaną z prowadnicą  około 50 cm   :big grin:  do grubych pni i odziomków. Dlatego może inaczej podchodzę do problemu.
Faktycznie mam blisko 20 łańcuszków, które ostrzę hurtem aż do wykończenia. Te mocno zużyte są używane w miejscach zagrożonych,
blisko ziemi, lub na wykpończenie do korzeni.

Abromba ma potrzebę  krótkotrwałego użycia.
Najlepiej niech się zaprzyjaźni w najbliższym serwisie i pożyczy na parę godzin remontowaną piłę lub odkupi w tym serwisie używaną. Serwis nie sprzeda mu przecież złomu! często ludziska kupują a potem się okazuje, że nie potrzebują.
Pilarki w promocji np. Husquarny są za mocne 4.5-5.5KM - 353 to pilarka profesjonalna - dla pilarzy.

----------


## raptus

Tylko husgwarna albo stihl ja mam obecnie husgwarne 365 to duze bydle 4.6 km. swietnie sie tnie bo jest silna ale niestety po dluzszej pracy bola raczki wczesniej mialem partnerke 450 2,6 km. troche slaba ale mozna bylo smigac i nic sie nie meczylem ale slabawa byla polecam w granicach 3-3,5 km to bedzie silnik o pojemnosci okolo 50 do 55. ja polecam husgwarne jakos mi sie lepiej pracuje ale to kwestia gustu obie firmy so na podobnym najwyzszym poziomie  :Roll:

----------


## rafałek

> Rafałek. Ja mam troszkę większy las, tak że mam trzy Husquarny w tym jedną rzadko używaną z prowadnicą  około 50 cm   do grubych pni i odziomków. Dlatego może inaczej podchodzę do problemu.
> Faktycznie mam blisko 20 łańcuszków, które ostrzę hurtem aż do wykończenia. Te mocno zużyte są używane w miejscach zagrożonych,
> blisko ziemi, lub na wykpończenie do korzeni.
> 
> Abromba ma potrzebę  krótkotrwałego użycia.
> Najlepiej niech się zaprzyjaźni w najbliższym serwisie i pożyczy na parę godzin remontowaną piłę lub odkupi w tym serwisie używaną. Serwis nie sprzeda mu przecież złomu! często ludziska kupują a potem się okazuje, że nie potrzebują.
> Pilarki w promocji np. Husquarny są za mocne 4.5-5.5KM - 353 to pilarka profesjonalna - dla pilarzy.


W promocji bardziej chodzi mi o cenę - za 300 zł więcej dostaje produkt markowy i innej klasy   :big grin:  
Zobacz jednak na STIHLA MS 170 to nie jest duża pilarka tylko 1,3 kW (1,8 KM) i niecałe 4 kg żywej wagi. Osobiście jeśli ma być rozwojowa to będzie jednak za mała   :cry:  

Co do sprzedaży... hmmmmm w życiu nie kupię używanej... no powiedzmy kupię do 200-300 zł. A czemu.... jeśli używasz zawodowo to chyba sam wiesz. Po tych odkupowanych nie nalezy się niczego dobrego spodziewać. Mam na myśli pilarki które pracowały w lesie...

Co do ostrzenia łańcuchów... podziwiam. Jesteś pierwszą osobą w moim zyciu która ostrzy łańcuchy w serwisie... a ja też z lasu żyję   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam i życzę trafnego (choć niełatwego wyboru). Osobiście wybierałbym spośród 2 marek STIHL lub HUSQWARNA z ostatio większą skłonnością do tej pierwszej (obecnie mam ciągle HUSQWARNĘ, ale jest to nieśmiertelna 254 - gniotsa nie łamiotsa   :big grin:  ) w tym roku wynieniłem sprzegło... nic nie jest wieczne, a czemy bym zmienił firmę... z opini pilarzy. Twierdzą, że ostatnie modele są już zbyt wyśrubowane z mocą (brak zapasu), ale to chyba raczej zwykłemu śmiertelnikowi ni będzie przeszkadzać.

----------


## rafałek

> Tylko husgwarna albo stihl ja mam obecnie husgwarne 365 to duze bydle 4.6 km. swietnie sie tnie bo jest silna ale niestety po dluzszej pracy bola raczki wczesniej mialem partnerke 450 2,6 km. troche slaba ale mozna bylo smigac i nic sie nie meczylem ale slabawa


No właśnie... wszytko zależy co kto będzie robił... O makitach słyszałem gdzieś na forum od kominkowców - bardzo ją sobie chwalili. Jednak w moim przypadku mogła by nie przetrzymać.
A że rączki bolą... no ale za to praca zdrowa, na powietrzu (jak mi to kiedyś ktoś mówił....   :Lol:  )

----------


## thalex

To wszystko zależy przede wszystkim jakiej wielkości jest las i kominek *abromby* 
Biorąc pod uwagę, że *abromba* nie ma doświadczenia w użytkowaniu pił to *boguslaw* podaje jej chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie bo bardzo źle jest coś kupić a potem dojść do wniosku, że wydało się dużo kasy a nie o takie coś chodziło



> Abromba ma potrzebę krótkotrwałego użycia. 
> Najlepiej niech się zaprzyjaźni w najbliższym serwisie i pożyczy na parę godzin remontowaną piłę lub odkupi w tym serwisie używaną. Serwis nie sprzeda mu przecież złomu! często ludziska kupują a potem się okazuje, że nie potrzebują

----------


## rafałek

thalex ma chyba rację, jak ktoś nigdy nie robił, to może się szybko zniechęcić i będzie wolał kogoś wynająć... Czyli co. najpierw wypożyczyć i popracować, potem decydować czy kupić...

----------


## abromba

Las ma ok. 30 arów - sosnowy. Częściowo ok. 30-40 letnie sosny, z których 5 usycha (robactwo się rzuciło), częściowo 15- 20 letni zapuszczony niegdyś młodnik. Poprzedni własciciel  wyciął co ładniejsze sosny i nic w lesie nie robił. My podsadzamy na potęgę, ale te konieczne cięcia trzeba zrobić. Kominek - Jotul, więc nastawiamy się na solidne grzanie. Trzeba będzie więc pociąć i to, co kupimy dodatkowo.
Problem  jak pisałam w tym, że roboty w lesie są dosyć pilne, a nie za bardzo mamy gotówkę,żeby te 1000 zł z hakiem wydać. Ale zawsze stosuję zasadę, że jak mam kupić byle co, to lepiej poczekać.

----------


## thalex

No chyba większość się zgodzi, że do lasu 30 arów spokojnie wystarczy piła w granicach 1.5kW czyli 1.8 KM nie ma co przesadzać.

a tak dla odprężenia;

*abromba* Ty lepiej pomyśl bardziej o nasadzeniach a nie o ścinaniu pewnie tak jak nie masz praktyki pilarskich to i też nie do końca się orientujesz ile drewna na godzinę zużywa kominek; ten to ma spalanie  :ohmy:

----------


## abromba

Ile drewna idzie - to już widzę. Idzie, idzie.
A te zasychające drzewa to po prostu muszę wyciąć, bo mi się robactwo rozlezie.

----------


## abromba

No i przecież nie ja będę ciąć tylko Abromb!!!!! Ja od know-how jestem  :Lol:

----------


## thalex

> No i przecież nie ja będę ciąć tylko Abromb!!!!! Ja od know-how jestem


tzn dopiero je zdobywasz ale szkoła godna, bądź pewna  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## leman13

tylko STIHLA a będzieszzadowoloni i nie będziesz mioał problemów  :Lol:

----------


## basset

Za wypozyczenei pilarki na 24h placilem 25zl, doliczali jeszcze 5 zl za olej do paliwa. 
Wypozyczalem w Radomiu.

----------


## rafałek

> Las ma ok. 30 arów - sosnowy. Częściowo ok. 30-40 letnie sosny, z których 5 usycha (robactwo się rzuciło), częściowo 15- 20 letni zapuszczony niegdyś młodnik. Poprzedni własciciel  wyciął co ładniejsze sosny i nic w lesie nie robił. My podsadzamy na potęgę, ale te konieczne cięcia trzeba zrobić...


Zaraz zaraz w takim wieku jeszcze coś dosadzacie? Lekko późno. Co prawda nie widzę tego lasu, ale teraz to mozesz najwyżej podszyt wprowadzać lub od biedy 2-gie piętro. A czym podsadzasz i w jakich miejscach?

----------


## abromba

Rafałek: ten las został drastycznie przerzedzony przez poprzednika. Gdzieniegdzie odległości między drzwami dochodzą do 15 metrów. Stąd to robactwo - to się chyba podkorówek nazywa czy jakoś tak - lubi takie świetliste polany w których stoi upał. Podsadzamy czym się da - sosną, modrzewiem, brzozą, dębem (siedlisko właściwie boru suchego, gdzieniegdzie mieszanego). Bardziej mamy do tego lasu stosunek emocjonalno - ekologiczny niż gospodarczy. Dajemy tez podszyt - kruszynę, trzmielinę, leszczynę. Bardziej ku uciesze zwierzyny płowej (wszystko zgryzają  :big grin:  ) .
Natomiast w tej części zapuszczonego podstarzałego młodnika rosną te ok. 15 - letnie sosny metr jedna obok drugiej. Częściowo cherlawe, częściowo zasychające, częściowo przeżywające. Żeby było śmieszniej, po sąsiedzku obok tych chłopskich lasów są lasy państwowe - że to Puszcza Biała to takie stuletnie sosny i świerki. Jest konstrast....

----------


## rafałek

Powiedzmy, że z tego podkorówka nie będę się śmiał... jesli twój opis jest prawidłowy to ten owad nazywa się przypłaszczek granatek. Jak chcesz się go pozbyć to niestety szybko usuwaj poszusz i drzewa zamierające.
Co do siedliska hmmm bór suchy to na dnie powinien być chrobotek i trochę ścioły... nie widzę więc nic nie powiem, ale jeśli tak jest to podsadzenie na tak ubogim siedlisku dębem czy modrzewiem jest skazane na niepowodzenie. Ciężko coś doradzić na odległość - mam nadzieję, że skonsultujesz lub już to robisz z kimś od lasów i Ci pomoże znaleźć najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Powodzenia.

----------


## abromba

Rafałek: dzięki za prawidłową nazwę tej podkorowej cholery. Wiem, że muszę ten posusz migiem usuwać. Po to też mi ta piła.
Co do siedliska - to tam najwyraźniej są przemieszane siedliska. Runa z chrobotkiem prawie nie ma - ale w tym miejscu runo jest po prostu w zaniku - zdegradowane przez zrywkę i pozwalaną korę (zabieram sobie do ogródka). Ale już obok, niżej,  gęsto podsiewa się kruszyna, jest sporo borówki czarnej, więc jednak jest żyźniej. Natomiast sąsiednie Lasy Państwowe to mi już wręcz na bór świeży wyglądają.
Aha, prawnik jestem więc mogę się trochę mylić. 
Ale przyrodnik z zamiłowania więc tylko trochę  :Wink2:

----------


## zeep

Ja też polecam Stihl lub Husquvarna  1.8-2.0KM jak na taki areał lasu.(ta druga powiedziałbym troche bardziej ekonomiczna) ale obie niezawodne pod warunkiem odpowiedniego traktowania.

----------


## cosik_janosik

*Jaką mam kupić piłę spalinową?* - mocną, bo za 700zł to gałeziówka tylko będzie, mam taką, porywanie się nią na coś większego szybko uczy pokory.

----------


## rafałek

*abromba* - trochę literatury - może ci się przyda:
Instrukcja ochrony lasu
Zasady hodowli lasu

----------


## ppp.j

Moja działka to ok. 30 arów lasu. By postawić dom musiałem usunąć ok. 500sqm sosny. Kilka lat temu kupiłem na promocji elektryczną markową piłę za 150pln i po tych kilku latach wytarła się przekładnia bez możliwości dokupienia akurat do tego typu tej części. Poszedłem do marketu i poprosiłem o piłę najmocniejszą z dobrym serwisem. Już drugi sezon ciężko pracuje i jest OK. Jeżeli obrabiasz drewno wokół domu to elektryczna piła jest dobrą alternatywą jeśli chodzi o sprawność, moc i pieniądze. Jedynym mankamentem jest uwiązanie do energii elektrycznej ale wokół domu nawet najdłuższy przedłużacz jest tańszy.

----------


## Tomasz M.

Ppp.j, a co to były za marki, ta pierwsza i ta druga? I jakiej mocy?  U mnie piła służyłaby tylko przy domu, więc jestem zainteresowany.

----------


## abromba

Ja niestety muszę mieć spalinówkębo las ma w głuszy. A generatora przyczepką wozić nie będę  :Wink2:

----------


## arek_s

Kup sobie markową piłę Stihl lub Husquvarna - nie przesadzaj z mocą piły bo nie będziesz używał jej non-stop ani do ciężkiej pracy. 
Zwróć uwagę na ciężar piły, zbyt ciężka będzie wymagała dużego wysiłku od Ciebie - możesz mi uwierzyć trochę już drewna wyciąlem.
Co do dlugości prowadnicy to zależy od średnic jakie będziesz chciał ciąć. Pamiętaj jednak że im dłuższa prowadnica tym mocniejsza powinna być pilarka.

----------


## abromba

Płci żeńskiej jestem, a jak już napisałam, ciął będzie Abromb  :Lol:

----------


## ppp.j

> Ppp.j, a co to były za marki, ta pierwsza i ta druga? I jakiej mocy?  U mnie piła służyłaby tylko przy domu, więc jestem zainteresowany.


Pierwsza była Peugot 1800W ale model wycofany z produkcji pewnie dlatego ta promocja a druga Victus 2000W. Obie długość prowadnicy 40cm. To ważne. Jeśli jak piszesz koło domu to zdecydowanie polecam elektryczną. Bardziej cicha, mniej kłopotów z uruchamianiem, mniej smrodu, moc w pełni wystarczająca tylko ten kabel jako niewielki mankament. No i terzeba uważać na palce ale przy spalinowej też.

----------


## raptus

Tylko pila o mocy okolo 3 km. nie slabsza bo mimo ze nie tniesz duzo  to z pila o mocy 2 km. czasami bedzie cie krew zalewac.Co do uzywanych to fakt ze tez bym nie kupil ale znalazlem sklep oczywiscie z nowymi maszynami w ktorym to gosc sprowadza z zachodu robi przeglad i daje 6 miesiecy gwarancji warto sie zastanowic.Tylko uwazaj na pily takie jak 254 xp i xpg bo to sa swietne maszyny ale najczesciej pracowaly w lesie  :Roll:

----------


## rafałek

*254* - hmmmmm klasyka. Albo będzie szmelc, albo można być zadowolonym. I częci bez kłopotu.

----------


## basset

A co powiecie na Husqvarne 340 za 1000 zl? Jest sens? Uzywana- w idealnym stanie. Wiecie cos na temat jej awaryjnosci? Coraz mocniej zastanawiam sie nad STIHLem za 800 zl ale ma ona mniejsza moc za to gwarancje... Ech, sam juz nie wiem.

----------


## ARETE

Mój kuzyn pracuje sezonowo w lesie (Niemcy) w ciężkich warunkach i trudnym terenie. Używają tam głównie Stihla i Husqvarny, ale z jego doświadczeń wynika, że Stihl częściej wysiada niż konkurencja.
Dlatego kupiłem Husqvarnę (345).
Na razie OK, ale jest prawie nowa, więc to nic nadzwyczajnego  :wink:

----------


## bigmario4

> A co powiecie na Husqvarne 340 za 1000 zl? Jest sens? Uzywana- w idealnym stanie. Wiecie cos na temat jej awaryjnosci? Coraz mocniej zastanawiam sie nad STIHLem za 800 zl ale ma ona mniejsza moc za to gwarancje... Ech, sam juz nie wiem.


Mam taką 5 sezon spisuje sie  nie najgorzej.Dla amatorów w sam raz.

----------


## raptus

Do domu  na wlasne potrzeby bierz husgwarne 345.340 jest ok ale moze byc niedosyt mocy.sasiad ma 345 jast lekka dosc mocna i dobrze sie nia pracuje.jesli chodzi o awaryjnosc to opinie niejakich pracownikow lasowych sa beznadziejne,to tak jak bys negowal dzisiejsze silniki diesla ktory ma taka sama pojemnosc a roznica jest nawet kilkadziesiat koni,ale teraz sa tez inne materialy i inna technologia .stihl jak i husgwarna to sa najlepsze firmy swiata i produkuja najlepszy spszet ale niestety kazda maszyna niewazne czy pila czy auto czy robot kuchenny trafi kiedys do warsztatu bo niestety wszystko sie psuje,ale te dwie firmy sa gwarantem ze serwis bedziesz odwiedzal niezwykle zadko lub wcale tak jak ja a mam juz droga maszyne  :Roll:

----------


## boguslaw

Ogólnie Husquarna jest lepsza, prostsza, bardziej dopracowana.

O wyborze decyduje bliskość serwisu i jego solidność, jakość.
Lepsza piła półprofesjonalna o średniej mocy 3-4.5 KM, nie jest żyłowana, jest szybsza "w akcji" -(można też pomóc sąsiadowi).
Przegląd serwisowy powinno się robić raz w roku - po czy przed sezonem.
- czyszczenie filtrów, świecy, sprawdzewnie łożysk, funkcjonowania hamulca bezpieczeństwa, przeczyszczenie dysz - regulacja obrotów- wolnych i maksymalnych.

----------


## rafałek

*Bogusław* jak chcesz kontrolować łożyska? Pomijam szpilki na sprzęgle i na końcówce prowadnicy.

----------


## Joszko

Swego czasu handlowałem tego typu rzeczami i do prac przy domu i kominku bardzo ładnie się sprzedawały dwa modele pilarek SOLO 636 i 639. 639 jest większa i mocniejsza ale ta 636 też sobie nieźle radzi. 
Więcej tutaj:
http://www.extech.com.pl/Katalog/sol...pal/index.html

----------


## boguslaw

Rafałek.
Konkretnie chodzi o ocenę stopnia zużycia i smarowanie. 
Jak? Pewnie "na ucho" + boczne odchylanie. 
Lecz bez prowadnicy i łańcucha
Trudno by robił to użytkownik bez doświadczenia porównawczego.

----------


## rafałek

Myślę, że na oko czy ucho to będzie małomiarodajne... Lepszy byłby test na twardym drewnie.... sprawdzisz przy okazji sprzęgło.

----------


## basset

Kupilem dzis Husqvarne 340 za 950 zl uzywana ale w idealnym stanie. Mam nadzieje ze bedzie mi dlugo i bezawaryjnie sluzyc.

----------


## bruner

ale husqwarny sie psują i trzeba je odpalać na popych  :Lol:

----------


## kamikazeeeee

Zbieram się do zakupu piły spalinowej, będę jej używał do cięcia drawna kominkowego i podcinania drzewek. Na co mam zwrócić uwagę przy zakupie. Może możecie polecić konkretny model. Pozdrawiam

----------


## thalex

Bardzo proszę;
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...pi%E6+pi%B3%EA
ja polecam STIHL obecnie kosztuje 799zł.

----------


## Broncio

Postanowiłem odświeżyć nieco wątek.

Przymierzam sie do zakupu piły spalinowej PARTNER 352 1,7KM, waga 4,7 kg i prowadnica 35cm za cenę 480zł. Może ktoś się wypowie? 
Raczej nic tańszego i dobrego nie znajdę.

----------


## rafałek

DObra marka ale zastanó się co będziesz ciąć. Jeśli grube i twarde drewno do paleniaw większych ilościach to może być troszkę za słaba.

----------


## YEYO

Ja kupiłem piłę Dolmar 111 3,3kM.  Miałem 6m3 drewna do pocięcia a drewno twrde i podsuszone. Zanim mie miałem własnej pożyczyłem od sąsiada Makitę 1,8kM. Dodam, że Dolmar jest teraz własnością Makity. 
Powiem tyle: to co Makitą byłem w stanie zrobić przez cały dzień Dolmarem robiłem przez 2 godziny. Oczywiście to jeszcze kwestia prowadnicy i łańcucha ale dobra mocna piła to dobra mocna piła i różnicę widać bez zagladania "pile w zęby". Zapłaciłem za nową 1150zł i myślę że mógłbym konkurować nie z jednym Sthilem czy Husqvarną. I jeszcze jedna obserwacja: piłując małą piłą, która strasznie się męczyła zużywałem ponad 3 razy więcej paliwa na ta samą pracę  :smile: 
Jeżeli chodzi o elektryczne to bardziej nadają się do żywopłotu niż piłowania twardego drewna - niejeden już spalił silnik.

----------


## lackyluk

Ja używam SOLO 636. Jakość za rozsądną cenę. Przeszła ze mną przez całą budowę. Naprawdę sporo przerżnęła.

----------


## HenoK

> Ja kupiłem piłę Dolmar 111 3,3kM.  Miałem 6m3 drewna do pocięcia a drewno twrde i podsuszone. Zanim mie miałem własnej pożyczyłem od sąsiada Makitę 1,8kM. Dodam, że Dolmar jest teraz własnością Makity. 
> Powiem tyle: to co Makitą byłem w stanie zrobić przez cały dzień Dolmarem robiłem przez 2 godziny. Oczywiście to jeszcze kwestia prowadnicy i łańcucha ale dobra mocna piła to dobra mocna piła i różnicę widać bez zagladania "pile w zęby". Zapłaciłem za nową 1150zł i myślę że mógłbym konkurować nie z jednym Sthilem czy Husqvarną. I jeszcze jedna obserwacja: piłując małą piłą, która strasznie się męczyła zużywałem ponad 3 razy więcej paliwa na ta samą pracę 
> Jeżeli chodzi o elektryczne to bardziej nadają się do żywopłotu niż piłowania twardego drewna - niejeden już spalił silnik.


Właśnie się zastanawiam na kupnem DOLMARA. Na razie mam wiertnicę glebową tej firmy  :smile: .

----------


## rafałek

> Właśnie się zastanawiam na kupnem DOLMARA. Na razie mam wiertnicę glebową tej firmy .


Dość dobra firma. Zobacz czy masz serwis w okolicy i czy ten serwis się utrzyma.

----------


## Nefer

Husquvarna E345 - to moge polecić. Nieduża, lekka ( chyba ok., 4 kg) łatwa w obsłudze, ergonomiczna i jak się o nią dba to wchodzi jak w masło.

----------


## marcin_u

jak kupiłem ostatnio piłe łancuchowa ale elektryczna firmy Flora PE2001.Piła kosztowała 270zł i ma moc 2kW. Firma moze nie jest z gornej pułki ale testowałem tej firmy 2 pompy do wody i sprawuja sie super.maja 2lata gwarancji door-to-door. serwis spisuje sie znakomicie bo wykonczyłem 1 pompe pompujac wode ze stawu przez 3doby non-stop...i wkreciło mi w wirnik jakies zielska i silnik sie zagotował...serwis bez mrugniecia okiem wymienil na nowa w ramach gwarancji.
Z tego powodu zainwestowałem dalej w ta firme zwazywszy ze sprzet maja dosc tani.
piła posiada łancuch i prowadnice firmy Oregon (wiec raczej dobra).Piła bez problemu radzi sobie z wiekszymi pniakami.
Ogolnie polecam ten sprzet dla ludzi co nie chodza na zarobek z ta piła bo domowego uzytku spisuje sie znakomice(ciecie drzewa na opał,wycinka drzew w ogrodzie,ciecie desek....itp)

----------


## HenoK

> Dość dobra firma. Zobacz czy masz serwis w okolicy i czy ten serwis się utrzyma.


Serwis istnieje co najmniej od kilkunastu lat, mam więc nadzieję, że się utrzyma  :smile: .

----------


## rafałek

> Napisał rafałek
> 
> Dość dobra firma. Zobacz czy masz serwis w okolicy i czy ten serwis się utrzyma.
> 
> 
> Serwis istnieje co najmniej od kilkunastu lat, mam więc nadzieję, że się utrzyma .


Wiec nie ma się co szczypać i można kupować.

*marcin_u* - wszystko zależy od podejścia. Może się okazać, że to będzie dla Ciebie bardzo dobry zakup a dla innego niekoniecznie. Ja osobiście preferuję duże firmy produkujace "stałe" modele. Chodzi o to, że kupując pilarke do domu kupujemy ją najczęściej na całe zycie więc warto kupić taką do której części będą i za 15 lat. No chyba, że ktoś zakłada, że kupuje tanio a jak coś się stanie z 5 lat to opłaca się kupić nową za małe pieniądze.

----------


## marcin_u

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał rafałek
> 
> ...


tez mam takie zalozenie ze kupuje drogie i markowe sprzety ale na ktorych pracuje zarobkowo.jezeli cos zamierzam uzywac zadziej niz zarobkowo to czesto nie warto kupowac drogich markowych sprzetow.

ps.jezeli w tej markowej np uszkodzi sie silnik po okresie gwarancyjnym to naprawa moze byc drozsza niz kupienie nowego sprzetu firmy z nizszej połki.
za markowy sprzet musze zaplacic (o tej samej mocy) 3x wiecej...czasami nie warto przeplacac jak sie nie uzywa sprzetu czesto.

----------


## HenoK

> Postanowiłem odświeżyć nieco wątek.
> 
> Przymierzam sie do zakupu piły spalinowej PARTNER 352 1,7KM, waga 4,7 kg i prowadnica 35cm za cenę 480zł. Może ktoś się wypowie? 
> Raczej nic tańszego i dobrego nie znajdę.


Właśnie taką piłę kupiłem w sklepie firmowym Huskvarny.
Przy samym sklepie jest też punkt serwisowy.
Na razie popracowała niewiele, ale sprawuje się dobrze.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Partner bodaj 352 ? w cenie do 600 zł bardzo dobry wyrób nie gorszy jak Makita czy Bosch polecam

----------


## TS147

Mam pytanie co radzicie - lepiej kupić najmniejszą Husqvarnę 137 2.2KM za 839zł czy mocniejszego Partnera 372 2.6KM z automatycznym napinaczem łańcucha za 749zł? Obie pilarki nowe.

Pzdr,
TS

----------


## pike22

> Mam pytanie co radzicie - lepiej kupić najmniejszą Husqvarnę 137 2.2KM za 839zł czy mocniejszego Partnera 372 2.6KM z automatycznym napinaczem łańcucha za 749zł? Obie pilarki nowe.
> Pzdr,
> TS


Wiosną tego roku kupiłem w Partnera 2.2 KM - do najtańszej husqwarny brakowało mi 300 zł, miałem tylko 700. Od tego czasu "poklockowałem" ok 15 mp  drewna (głównie dąb). W tym czasie miałem okazję wypróbować starą Husqwarnę  (dziewięcioletnią! ~2.5 KM), niestety (dla mnie) sprawowała sie lepiej niż nowy Partner. Patrząc z perspektywy czasu to był zły zakup. Częste problemy z utrzymaniem jednostajnych obrotów - traci moc (serwis nic na to nie może poradzić i nie jest to tylko w moim egzemplarzu), spore zużycie oleju do łańcucha i paliwa. Jeśli planujesz ciąć większe ilości drewna (np na całą zimę do kominka) to kup taką minimum 2.5 KM (Husqwarna, Stihl). Partnera zdecydowanie odradzam!
Będąc kilkakrotnie w serwisie (autoryzowany sprzedawca Husqwarny) widziałem przygotowane wysyłki, do napraw pseudo "amerykańskie" pilarki "WOOD SHARK" - takie zielone, to też o czymś świadczy.

----------


## metrys

STIHL, STIHL, STIHL i nic innego.

Mój wujek ma STIHL 023 (dzisiejszy odpowiednik to chyba MS 230) już ok 13 lat i żadnej awari (intensywna ekspolatacja)

Mój brat ma STIHL MS250 3 lata i chula jak złoto.

Ja jeszce nie mam ale jak bede kupował to STIHL MS260!!!! pilarka profesjonalna.

Przy prawidłowej obsłudze wystarczy do końca żywota.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Whitemag

Czyli podsumowujac - stihl i husqvarna sa pewniakami jesli chodzi o jakosc i dlugowiecznosc. 

Wiec w moim przypadku chyba padnie na Shindaiwe 446s.   :Roll:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Czyli podsumowujac - stihl i husqvarna sa pewniakami jesli chodzi o jakosc i dlugowiecznosc. ..........


To samo powiedział mi drwal, który "wypala" piłą 700 litrów paliwa i kupuje następną.

----------


## Cypek

A ja tak nieśmiało do cięcia drewna do kominka (tzw metrówek o średnicy do 25 cm) przywiezionego pod dom używam ASGATEK-A 1600 W elektrycznego. Jeden  warunek, co 30 min odpoczynek. Już na 3 sezon drewno przygotowane i piła sprawdza się doskonale. Kupiona za całe 250 zł w hipermarkecie.

----------


## długi

> STIHL, STIHL, STIHL i nic innego.
> 
> Mój wujek ma STIHL 023 (dzisiejszy odpowiednik to chyba MS 230) już ok 13 lat i żadnej awari (intensywna ekspolatacja)
> 
> Mój brat ma STIHL MS250 3 lata i chula jak złoto.
> 
> Ja jeszce nie mam ale jak bede kupował to STIHL MS260!!!! pilarka profesjonalna.
> 
> Przy prawidłowej obsłudze wystarczy do końca żywota.
> ...


też mam STIHL 023 9 lat do tej pory tylko regulacja i wymiana łańcucha , w tym roku niestety serwis i wymiana obydowy sprzęgła , świecy ,łożysk .filtrów 
po remoncie stestowana na dwóch lipach i ....sama tnie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## metrys

STIHL, STIHL, STIHL...

----------


## Whitemag

Juz nie przesadzajmy z tym stihlem... szczerze zanim wybiore jakis sprzet to przewalam internet... i wnioski sa takie, ze sprzet amatorsko-polprofesjonalny to niestety ani stihl ani husqvarna. 
Czesto spotykane spostrzezenia to:
stihl 230/250 to juz nie to co kiedys stihl 023/025 (czyli zasada - dzisiejszy stihl to nie to samo co 5 lat temu)
husqvarna modele 137, 142, 340, 345 z naciskiem na 345 niepolecane

Natomiast sprzet polecany to: 
-shindaiwa
-dolmar
-makita
-echo
-solo (zastrzezenie - ponoc drogi serwis pogwarancyjny)

----------


## seblo

No obyście mieli racje - dzisiaj wyjechałem z salonu nowiutkim stihl'em MS 230, hehe.

----------


## metrys

No to gratulacje.

Stosuj się do zaleceń instrukcji obsługi a pewne masz że 10 lat bez awarii będzie Ci służył.


Stosuj dobrej klasy olej do benzyny, takiej klasy jakiej rekomenduje producent.

To sa silniki wysokoobrotowe wymagające naprawdę dobrego oleju do paliwa.

pozdrawiam i przyjemnego cięcia...

----------


## Krzysztofik

> To sa silniki wysokoobrotowe wymagające naprawdę dobrego oleju do paliwa.
> 
> ...


Zgadza się, nie oszczedzaj na jakości oleju.
Osobiście stosuje olej do motocykli motokrossowych, nie moge podać nazwy  :Wink2:

----------


## dawidoks

chcialbym kupic pile najlepiej husqvarnej albo stihla cena od 1500 do 1700  :cool:  
zastanawiam sie nad husqvarna 350 i stihlem ms250 doradzcie... z gory dzieki za rady :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Kristofer37

Co ma kupić :
czy makitę DCS 400, Echo CS-2600ES czy husqwarna 137.
Która z nich najlepszA ???

----------


## Seba7207

Husqvarna odrtzuciła mnie jakością wykonania. Wiadomo, że piła ma służyć do cięcia, ale żeby nie obrobić krawędzi plastiku po zmontowaniu? Bardziej zdecydowany byłbym na Stihl'a 180. Teraz mają nawet promocję.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Znam 18 pilarzy. Wszyscy pracują Husqvarnami. Lubią brak estetyki?

----------


## Seba7207

Jeden lubi Toyotę inny woli Hondę   :big grin:   . Przedstawiłem jedynie swoje odczucia po obejrzeniu produktów u przedstawicieli obu firm. Jesli chodzi o Stihla zaimponowali mi profesjonalnym podejściem do klienta, wytłumaczyli wszystko co i jak. Pracownik firmy Husqvarna pomimo, że ta dłużej działa na tutejszym rynku zbył mnie w kilku słowach. Może mają takie obroty że im nie zależy na klientach?  Ich sprawa. Ponadto miałem okazję używać pilarki firm Stihl (230) i jestem mile zaskoczony. Myślę, że HuS 137 i Stihl 180 moga być trochę za słabe do prac wokół domu (jak dla mnie). Pozdro

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Andreas Stihl ! i tylko on  :big grin:

----------


## jabko

> Andreas Stihl ! i tylko on


...do zabawy i cięcia żywopłotu owszem

Podobnie jak Mirek napiszę że do porządnej długiej pracy tylko Husqvarna.
A mieszkam w zalesionym górskim terenie i wiem co mówię.
Jak ktoś z pracujących w lesie przypadkiem miał inną piłą niż husqvarna to po roku musiał japo prostu zmienić.

----------


## majki

jabko - a ja powiem : STIHL
Sam mam prywatnie : super.
W tym roku "zatrudniałem" drwali do wycinki z mojego lasu drzewa na więźbę : pracowali STIHL-ami. Pogadałem sobi z nimi na temat pilarek. I oni pracują tylko na tej marce ...
A więc bez takich jednoznacznych stwierdzeń ...   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Leszko

Kupuj co chcesz, bardzo ważny jest serwis. Zrób rozpoznanie gdzie i jakiej firmy masz dobry serwis i zaopatrzenie w części zamienne,bo prędzej czy później sprzęt będziesz musiał naprawić i zakupować zestawy tnące, nic wiecznie nie chodzi,a czas szybko leci.

----------


## Atam

Zamiast Stihla i Husgvarny zaproponowano mi Makitę DCS 430

jakieś pozytywne/negatywne opinie ?

----------


## Marinero

A ja zdecydowałem się na spalinowego Varioluksa BKS 35 z niemieckego OBI (odległego o 40 km),ma toto 1,9 kM i służy jako przydomowa,kwiatkiem do tego ustrojstwa jest 5-letnia gwarancja.No i ta cena,89,99 euro...

----------


## naLeśnik

> Husquvarna E345 - to moge polecić. Nieduża, lekka ( chyba ok., 4 kg) łatwa w obsłudze, ergonomiczna i jak się o nią dba to wchodzi jak w masło.


Odgrzebany cytat z zeszłego roku, ale chyba nie można było lepiej i prościej pochwalić pilarki tej firmy  :wink:

----------


## pablitoo

Użytkuję już od dłuższego czasu Husqvarnę 42 - stara porządna konstrukcja - żadnych niespodzianek - piła funkcjonuje od lat znakomicie - wymieniłem już prowadnicę i ze trzy łańcuchy - to całe koszty eksploatacyjne  :big grin:

----------


## mind

Dolmar i Makita to te same urzadzenia. Elektrycze pilarki Dolmar sa produkowane przez Makite, spalinowe Makity to produkty Dolmara...
Roznia sie kolorem obudow  :smile: 
Motyw czesto spotykany wsrod producentow narzedzi i nie tylko   :Wink2:

----------


## arti.sa

Może ktoś podpowie co teraz jest godne polecenia do 1500pln. Zastanawiam sie nad stihl. Piła teraz potrzebna na budowę a później do cięcia drewna do kominka i kotła na paliwo stałe. Mam też trochę lasu (grabowy) więc tam też by się przydała.

A ogólnie nikt się nie zastnawiał nad zakupem w USA? MS 260 wychodzi ok. 1200pln ze wszystkimi kosztami. U nas sporo ponad 2000pln. Wada brak gwarancji.
Aha jeszcze jedno pytanie czy w usa jeżeli taki sam model to są identyczne części bo z samochodami w usa jest trochę inaczej.

----------


## T-rex

maikta

i nie patrzcie na długość prowadnicy !! a na *moc* !
prowadnicez awsze mozna zmienic.

----------


## arti.sa

Co do firmy to jestem na tak ale bardziej jeżeli chodzi o wiertarki, szlifierki i młoty...
ale pilarka napewno również dobra jednak czy za 20-30 lat będę mógł ją bez problemów serwisować lub dostać każdą część zamienną?

----------


## T-rex

a czemu nie ?

makita to makita. - tylko mniej reklamowana w Polsce ...

----------


## arti.sa

Ze wskazaniem na jaki model nacisk? Nie znam się na dodatkach oraz wyposażeniu pilarek oraz stosunkach mocy i jest mi ciężko.

----------


## pablitoo

> maikta
> 
> i nie patrzcie na długość prowadnicy !! a na *moc* !
> prowadnicez awsze mozna zmienic.


Dokładnie - ja mam i używam Husqvarne 42 - piła jest niezniszczalna - zużyłem już dwie prowadnice i kilka łańcuchów - polecam - żadnych problemów - tylko lać paliwo i rżnąć - łańcuch pełne dłuto i żaden kloc drewna się nie ostanie  :smile:  / piła jest spalinowa / .

----------


## edde

tylko stihl i husqvarna, makita robi dobre elektronarzedzia ale na pile spalinowej raz się przejechaliśmy i nigdy wiecej

----------


## arti.sa

No to teraz mam mieszne uczucia i mętlik   :Confused:  




> ale na pile spalinowej raz się przejechaliśmy i nigdy wiecej


Dokładnie to była Makita? 

Dolmar PS 460   c.1349pln + dodatkowy łańcuch
http://www.dolmar.de/produkte/product/4847/index.html
Makita DCS 460    c.1459pln
http://www.makita.pl/index.php?page=katalog&produkt=307

Zaznaczam, że Dolmar i Makita to identyczne produkty róźni je tylko kolor obudowy natomiast wszystkie rozwiązania i podzespoły identyczne.
Poczytałem o Dolmar i się trochę usłuchałem historii od P. sprzedawcy który zdaje się, że nawet ma pojęcie i rozeznanie. Co usłyszałem. ... że Dolmar to światowy lider pił spalinowych i egzystuje od 1921r. A teraz to jedna firma z Makita

Podobne parametry ma stihl ms250 lecz cena bedzie wyższa ok 1700-1800pln
Aha dowiedziałem się że dolmar i makita w modelu np. 460 ma "aluniniową lub ze stopów obudowę" nie jestem tego pewien co to dokładnie ale widzialem na wlasne oczy (u doły od strony prowadnicy) a Stihl ma plastik i mniej skutecznie odprowadza ponoć ciepło, dopiero od modelu MS260 ma na podobnej zasadzie jak makita i dolmar.

Może jeszcze coś komuś się nasunie na place?  :wink:

----------


## edde

tak, to była makita, posypała się przy użytkowaniu, powiedziałbym, małointensywnym, takim jak amatorskie, przydomowe,
a tak wogóle to drwalem zawodowym jesteś czy co że sie boisz ze przegrzejesz piłę? na budowę najlepsza jest mała i lekka piła, coś jak ms170 czy 180 stihla, im mniejsza i lżejsza tym zgrabniejsza i poręczniejsza, taka piła wystarczy też do piłowania drwena na opał zarowno do kominla jak i do pieca w domku jednorodzinnym, nie wiem jak z grabem jest ale teść ma piec na drewno, kilka ha lasu sosnowego i brzózek, ma stihla ms170 i oleo-maca małego (chyba 937 jeśli dobrze kojarzę) i sobie chwali, wystarczają one do zrobienia opału corocznie, przecinki i pielęgnacji lasków, moim zdaniem nie ma sensu w twoim przypadku wydawać 1,5 czy 2 tys na piłę która będzie używana sporadycznie i amatorsko

ps. ja na budowę kupiłem prawie nową ms170, taniuchno bo za trzy stówki, no ale nie u nas, no i bez gwarancji (tzn. z gwarancją ale nie polską), sprawuje sie idealnie, oczywiscie łańcuch i prowadnice sobie dokupiłem bo nówki mają cienkie 1,1 tzw."stolarski", troszkę za delikatne na budowę

----------


## T-rex

stihl jak najbardziej - husqvarna - ja znowu do tej nie mam przekonania ...

----------


## pablitoo

> stihl jak najbardziej - husqvarna - ja znowu do tej nie mam przekonania ...


STIHL - może być - mam kosę spalinową , HUSQVARNA -  best of the best  :big grin:  - mam kosiarkę i piłę spalinową / no i jeszcze jeżdżę Volvo  :big grin:  / .

----------


## Włodek.B

Stihl i Husqvarna - jedno z dwojga. Ja preferuję stihla, mam dwie w firmie, jak będę trzecią kupował to też stihla  :smile: .
Husqvarna jest ok, ale dla mnie stihle są poręczniejsze i tak bardziej "z głową" zrobione. I serwis husqvarny w moim mieście jest beznadziejny.

----------


## arti.sa

Zdecyduje się jednak na stihl ms 250.
Biorąc pod uwagę zaplanowaną na to gotówkę, możliwości (moc) oraz servis nie taki: Pan mi zostawia a ja wysyłam na druga stronę polski (lecz na miejscu).

----------


## KAS01

Kupilem kilka dni temu Stihla MS180. Nie wiem co mnie podkusilo (pewnie promocja), bo chcialem MS250. Sprzedawca twierdzil, ze jak tylko do ciecia drewna do komina, to taka wystarczy. Gdzies wczesniej czytalem, ze te najmniejsze modele sa bardzo delikatne i awaryjne i tylko serwis z nich zyje. Nie wzialem tego powaznie, wiec mam za swoje.
Pierwsze odpalenie (poprzedzone bardzo dokladnym przeczytaniem instrukcji) trwalo ok. 2h, bo caly czas zalewalem komore spalania. Paliwo mialem ok, mieszanka z olejem Stihla. Uzywam go caly czas do koszenia. Przed nalaniem do pily mocno wstrzasnalem (zwaram na to uwage, bo kiedys z tego powodu zatarlem kose). Co chwile musialem osuszac swiece i przedmuchiwac komore spalania. Pila odpalila dopiero, gdy zaczlem przedmuchiwac trzymajac pile do gory nogami. Po pierwszym odpaleniu zaraz zgasla, mimo, ze od razu przelaczylem na cieply start i dalem gazu. Przy drugim odpaleniu zaskoczyla juz normalnie. Zaczalem ciac taka stara grusze o srednicy ok. 20cm. Po niecalych 3 minutach z pily poszedl dym i to byl koniec pracy. Chyba sie zatarla, bo nawet ciegna nie moge ruszyc. Widze tez, ze plastik jest przytopiony wokol bebna.
Nie mam pojecia co zrobilem nie tak i czy moze to byc objete gwarancja (a z tego co wiem to z tym cienko u stihla). Jesli bede musial cos za naprawe zaplacic, to poprostu ja wyrzuce i kupie cos najtanszego marketowego. Jak sie popsuje, to kupie nastepna. Tak robie z elektronarzedziami i zdaje to egzamin.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## Tedii

Bajeczka!! dostałem od kumpli na urodziny piękną piłę spalinową.Potęga!
Odpaliłem i szalałem z piła po polu.Ciąłem wszystko co napotkałem na swej drodze, tzn. stertę stempli,która leżała już ciut ciut czasu.
Rozprawiłem się z nią w try miga.
Teraz mam już nacięte drewno do kominka na zimę.
Wiosną zabieram się za dąbki za płotem bo mi włażą na posesję.  :Wink2:  
Acha, najważniejsze: masz piłę łańcuchową,masz piękne pochodnie przy ognisku.
Kumasz?

----------


## KAS01

Witam
Bylem rano w serwisie Stihla pod Stargardem. Powodem rozszerzenia sie bebna (bo on byl tu problemem) bylo to, ze niby pracowalem z wlaczonym hamulcem. Poniewaz wiedzialem, ze tak nie bylo, pan byl niemily i troche cwaniakowal, wiec mu podziekowalem. Naprawa miala kosztowac z tego co widzial serwisant 350zl, chyba ze znajdzie cos jeszcze. Pojechalem wiec do serwisu do Szczecina. Najbardziej zalezalo mi na dowiedzeniu sie co sie stalo, aby w przyszlosci tego uniknac. Oni najpierw pilarke rozebrali i tez twierdzili, ze przyczyna awarii byla praca z wlaczonym hamulcem. I tego wlasnie nie rozumiem, bo jak przy wlaczonym hamulcu moze krecic sie lancuch po prowadnicy? Mozliwe jednak, ze hamulec ten mi odbil, gdy pilowalem. Ale jest mozliwe niezawuwazenie tego? Nawet jesli tego bym nie zauwazyl, to moglo to trwac kilka sekund? Czy taki czas wystarczy do przegrzania bebna? Podali tez jeszcze inna teoretyczna przyczyne, ale powiedzieli, ze jest ona bardzo malo prawdopodobna. Wymienili mi dwie czesci i zaplacilem 102zl. Przy okazji pokazali mi jak sie pilarke odpala (robilem to niby wg. instrukcji, ale tak naprawde nie dokladnie tak jak trzeba, szkolenie przy zakupie jednak jest potrzebne - szkoda ze nikt tu o tym nie napisal). Zrobili mi troche szkolen, tak jakbym ja u nich kupil (byli zdziwieni, ze sprzedawca w Stargardzie tego nie zrobil). Przy okazji dowiedzialem sie, ze pilarke ktora jest w promocji kupilem za normalna cene (po interwencji telefonicznej w sklepie oddadza mi kase). Tak wogole, to byli bardzo mili goscie, zupelne przeciwienstwo tego z ktorym rozmawialem wczesniej. Plusem tej historii jest to, ze juz wiem w ktorym serwisie bede serwisowal swoja pilarke (ktora jeszcze rano chcialem wyrzucic i kupic cos z marketu)
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## mateuszek

> maikta
> 
> i nie patrzcie na długość prowadnicy !! a na *moc* !
> prowadnicez awsze mozna zmienic.



moc tez jest ważna. ale ja potrzebuje minimum 100cm prowadnicy. a mnie poradzicie coś oprócz sthila MS 650 albo już w ogóle MS880? najlepiej żeby cena była niższa. 6,5 konia to chyba minimum do takiego byczego łańcucha.

----------


## bastus2

A ja poszukuje piły lekkiej, łatwej i przyjemnej. Zdecydowałem się - Stihl lub Husqvarna z lekkim skłonem w kierunku H. Co polecicie za 800 do 1000 złotych. Metrów przestrzennych do pocięcia w sezonie między 10 a 12, poza tym kilka drzewek owocowych w sadzie do przycięcia... Z tego co się wstępnie orientowałem, w grę wchodzi ponad 2 KM bo poniżej top podobno za małe możliwości ma piłka.

Pzdr

----------


## zezo

*bastus2  napisał*



> A ja poszukuje piły lekkiej, łatwej i przyjemnej. Zdecydowałem się - Stihl lub Husqvarna z lekkim skłonem w kierunku H. Co polecicie za 800 do 1000 złotych. Metrów przestrzennych do pocięcia w sezonie między 10 a 12, poza tym kilka drzewek owocowych w sadzie do przycięcia... Z tego co się wstępnie orientowałem, w grę wchodzi ponad 2 KM bo poniżej top podobno za małe możliwości ma piłka.


Tak się składa że na piłach to ja się nie znam, wiem jednak że jest to dla mnie oczywiście * STRASZNA MACHINA*   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
Też przymierzałem się kiedyś do zakupu takiego cuda techniki, ale doszedłem do takiego wniosku że lepiej nająć gościa z piłą zapłacić mu 100 zł i mam drewna naciętego na cały sezon   :Lol:   jak się policzy że za kwotę np 800 zł mamy 7-8 lat z głowy,  bez problemów i zbędnego wystawiania się na niebezpieczeństwo związane z użytkowanie tej piekielnej maszyny.   :Wink2:  to zrezygnowałem z zakupu.     oczywiście jest to moje zdanie.
Co do mocy piły i innych tam danych to powiem tak:
w mojej leśnej głuszy wszyscy "leśni ludzie" posiadają piły marki Husqvarna a ich moc nie przekracza 2 KM ich piły mają coś ok 1.7 do 1.9 KM i nie widziałem aby kiedykolwiek mieli problemy z cięciem drzew, nawet bardzo dużych drzew.

----------


## retrofood

> A ja poszukuje piły lekkiej, łatwej i przyjemnej. Zdecydowałem się - Stihl lub Husqvarna z lekkim skłonem w kierunku H. Co polecicie za 800 do 1000 złotych. Metrów przestrzennych do pocięcia w sezonie między 10 a 12, poza tym kilka drzewek owocowych w sadzie do przycięcia... Z tego co się wstępnie orientowałem, w grę wchodzi ponad 2 KM bo poniżej top podobno za małe możliwości ma piłka.
> 
> Pzdr


 każda ma podobne możliwości, jak się umie ciąć. Znajomy tartak na wsi ma Stihl-e 25 i 26 do codziennego ścinania. PROFESJONALIŚCI! I takie im wystarczają.

----------


## SIN

To i ja dorzucę swoje 3 grosze. Chodziłem w koło piły spalinowej od dawna i w końcu dostałem od rodziców na jakąś tam okazję. Była to piła kupiona w OBI, nie pamiętam marki. I odradzam kupowanie sprzętu nieznanych marek. To już drugi sprzęt kupiony w Obi ( po kosiarce) który absolutnie nie działał. Były dwa wyjścia, oddać w reklamacji- ale ja jestem z tych co nie lubia tego robić, bo szlag mnie trafia jak widzę miny specjalistów w marketach którzy robia łache że przyjmą taki sprzęt. A druga opcja to samemu naprawić.
Wybrałem opcje drugą, po całkowitym rozebraniu sprzętu na częsci pierwsze, naoliwieniu, nasmarowaniu, poskręcaniu po swojemu ( czyli dobrze) piła od ponad roku chodzi jak ta lala. Tnie wszystko, aż wióry lecą- jak na piłę przystało. Dodam jeszcze że z kosiarką robiłem dokładnie to samo i słuzy mi od 4 lat, a wcześniej, zadne serwisy nie potrafiły jej naprawic :/. Są to sprzęty dośc proste wiec kazdy mający malutką smykałkę potrafi to naprawić. Nie brał bym sie za rozkręcanie jakiś kosiarek 4 biegowych z napędem i wstecznym biegiem, jak i pił o dużej koplikacji, ale te dwie są proste jak kołek i swoją funkcje spęłniają.

----------


## raafi99

> Witam
> Bylem rano w serwisie Stihla pod Stargardem. Powodem rozszerzenia sie bebna (bo on byl tu problemem) bylo to, ze niby pracowalem z wlaczonym hamulcem. Poniewaz wiedzialem, ze tak nie bylo, pan byl niemily i troche cwaniakowal, wiec mu podziekowalem. Naprawa miala kosztowac z tego co widzial serwisant 350zl, chyba ze znajdzie cos jeszcze. Pojechalem wiec do serwisu do Szczecina. Najbardziej zalezalo mi na dowiedzeniu sie co sie stalo, aby w przyszlosci tego uniknac. Oni najpierw pilarke rozebrali i tez twierdzili, ze przyczyna awarii byla praca z wlaczonym hamulcem. I tego wlasnie nie rozumiem, bo jak przy wlaczonym hamulcu moze krecic sie lancuch po prowadnicy? Mozliwe jednak, ze hamulec ten mi odbil, gdy pilowalem. Ale jest mozliwe niezawuwazenie tego? Nawet jesli tego bym nie zauwazyl, to moglo to trwac kilka sekund? Czy taki czas wystarczy do przegrzania bebna? Podali tez jeszcze inna teoretyczna przyczyne, ale powiedzieli, ze jest ona bardzo malo prawdopodobna. Wymienili mi dwie czesci i zaplacilem 102zl. Przy okazji pokazali mi jak sie pilarke odpala (robilem to niby wg. instrukcji, ale tak naprawde nie dokladnie tak jak trzeba, szkolenie przy zakupie jednak jest potrzebne - szkoda ze nikt tu o tym nie napisal). Zrobili mi troche szkolen, tak jakbym ja u nich kupil (byli zdziwieni, ze sprzedawca w Stargardzie tego nie zrobil). Przy okazji dowiedzialem sie, ze pilarke ktora jest w promocji kupilem za normalna cene (po interwencji telefonicznej w sklepie oddadza mi kase). Tak wogole, to byli bardzo mili goscie, zupelne przeciwienstwo tego z ktorym rozmawialem wczesniej. Plusem tej historii jest to, ze juz wiem w ktorym serwisie bede serwisowal swoja pilarke (ktora jeszcze rano chcialem wyrzucic i kupic cos z marketu)
> pozdrawiam
> Konrad


Witam
Zakupiłem też Stihla 180 na allegro, zastanawiam się czy odpalać sam, czy może podjechać do servisu żeby mi zrobili pierwsze odpalenie.
pozdr

----------


## raafi99

> Witam
> Bylem rano w serwisie Stihla pod Stargardem. Powodem rozszerzenia sie bebna (bo on byl tu problemem) bylo to, ze niby pracowalem z wlaczonym hamulcem. Poniewaz wiedzialem, ze tak nie bylo, pan byl niemily i troche cwaniakowal, wiec mu podziekowalem. Naprawa miala kosztowac z tego co widzial serwisant 350zl, chyba ze znajdzie cos jeszcze. Pojechalem wiec do serwisu do Szczecina. Najbardziej zalezalo mi na dowiedzeniu sie co sie stalo, aby w przyszlosci tego uniknac. Oni najpierw pilarke rozebrali i tez twierdzili, ze przyczyna awarii byla praca z wlaczonym hamulcem. I tego wlasnie nie rozumiem, bo jak przy wlaczonym hamulcu moze krecic sie lancuch po prowadnicy? Mozliwe jednak, ze hamulec ten mi odbil, gdy pilowalem. Ale jest mozliwe niezawuwazenie tego? Nawet jesli tego bym nie zauwazyl, to moglo to trwac kilka sekund? Czy taki czas wystarczy do przegrzania bebna? Podali tez jeszcze inna teoretyczna przyczyne, ale powiedzieli, ze jest ona bardzo malo prawdopodobna. Wymienili mi dwie czesci i zaplacilem 102zl. Przy okazji pokazali mi jak sie pilarke odpala (robilem to niby wg. instrukcji, ale tak naprawde nie dokladnie tak jak trzeba, szkolenie przy zakupie jednak jest potrzebne - szkoda ze nikt tu o tym nie napisal). Zrobili mi troche szkolen, tak jakbym ja u nich kupil (byli zdziwieni, ze sprzedawca w Stargardzie tego nie zrobil). Przy okazji dowiedzialem sie, ze pilarke ktora jest w promocji kupilem za normalna cene (po interwencji telefonicznej w sklepie oddadza mi kase). Tak wogole, to byli bardzo mili goscie, zupelne przeciwienstwo tego z ktorym rozmawialem wczesniej. Plusem tej historii jest to, ze juz wiem w ktorym serwisie bede serwisowal swoja pilarke (ktora jeszcze rano chcialem wyrzucic i kupic cos z marketu)
> pozdrawiam
> Konrad


Witam
Zakupiłem też Stihla 180 na allegro, zastanawiam się czy odpalać sam, czy może podjechać do servisu żeby mi zrobili pierwsze odpalenie.
pozdr

----------


## Leszko

> Napisał KAS01
> 
> Witam
> Bylem rano w serwisie Stihla pod Stargardem. Powodem rozszerzenia sie bebna (bo on byl tu problemem) bylo to, ze niby pracowalem z wlaczonym hamulcem. Poniewaz wiedzialem, ze tak nie bylo, pan byl niemily i troche cwaniakowal, wiec mu podziekowalem. Naprawa miala kosztowac z tego co widzial serwisant 350zl, chyba ze znajdzie cos jeszcze. Pojechalem wiec do serwisu do Szczecina. Najbardziej zalezalo mi na dowiedzeniu sie co sie stalo, aby w przyszlosci tego uniknac. Oni najpierw pilarke rozebrali i tez twierdzili, ze przyczyna awarii byla praca z wlaczonym hamulcem. I tego wlasnie nie rozumiem, bo jak przy wlaczonym hamulcu moze krecic sie lancuch po prowadnicy? Mozliwe jednak, ze hamulec ten mi odbil, gdy pilowalem. Ale jest mozliwe niezawuwazenie tego? Nawet jesli tego bym nie zauwazyl, to moglo to trwac kilka sekund? Czy taki czas wystarczy do przegrzania bebna? Podali tez jeszcze inna teoretyczna przyczyne, ale powiedzieli, ze jest ona bardzo malo prawdopodobna. Wymienili mi dwie czesci i zaplacilem 102zl. Przy okazji pokazali mi jak sie pilarke odpala (robilem to niby wg. instrukcji, ale tak naprawde nie dokladnie tak jak trzeba, szkolenie przy zakupie jednak jest potrzebne - szkoda ze nikt tu o tym nie napisal). Zrobili mi troche szkolen, tak jakbym ja u nich kupil (byli zdziwieni, ze sprzedawca w Stargardzie tego nie zrobil). Przy okazji dowiedzialem sie, ze pilarke ktora jest w promocji kupilem za normalna cene (po interwencji telefonicznej w sklepie oddadza mi kase). Tak wogole, to byli bardzo mili goscie, zupelne przeciwienstwo tego z ktorym rozmawialem wczesniej. Plusem tej historii jest to, ze juz wiem w ktorym serwisie bede serwisowal swoja pilarke (ktora jeszcze rano chcialem wyrzucic i kupic cos z marketu)
> pozdrawiam
> Konrad
> 
> 
> Witam
> ...


Naj lepiej odpalić w serwisie, jeżeli jest na gwarancji to tym bardziej serwis, a najlepiej to zadzwń do dystrybutora i zapytaj się o najbliższego doświadczonego i miłego serwisanta bo z nimi to różnie bywa (jeden mądrzejszy od drugiego)  :Wink2:

----------

Wybierz jak najlżejszą piłę. Łatwo nią manewrować. Jak ma to byc głównie kosmetyka. Nie mniej zawsze polecam markowe produkty, najlepiej takich firm, które posiadają blisko miejsca zamieszkania serwis.

----------


## waclaw-szczecin

> Witam
> Bylem rano w serwisie Stihla pod Stargardem. Powodem rozszerzenia sie bebna (bo on byl tu problemem) bylo to, ze niby pracowalem z wlaczonym hamulcem. Poniewaz wiedzialem, ze tak nie bylo, pan byl niemily i troche cwaniakowal, wiec mu podziekowalem. Naprawa miala kosztowac z tego co widzial serwisant 350zl, chyba ze znajdzie cos jeszcze. 
> 
> Pojechalem wiec do serwisu do Szczecina. 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Tak wogole, to byli bardzo mili goscie, zupelne przeciwienstwo tego z ktorym rozmawialem wczesniej. Plusem tej historii jest to, ze juz wiem w ktorym serwisie bede serwisowal swoja pilarke (ktora jeszcze rano chcialem wyrzucic i kupic cos z marketu)
> pozdrawiam
> Konrad


Konrad - w którym serwisie byłeś? Właśnie planuje zakup pilarki i nie wiem u kogo kupić. Z tego co piszesz widzę że jesteś zadowolony z obsługi w Szczecinie. Daj znać który to serwis, może masz jakiś nr telefonu, strona internetowa?

pozdrawiam
Wacław

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Odnośnie stihla ms 180 byłem w sklepie i powiedzieli mi że to już koniec tej pilarki a nastepca jest ms 181 - ma lepsze amortyzatory (sprężyny zamiast gumowych) , więcej dysz w gażniku tak że łatwiejsza regulacja obrotów itp. Miałem ja już kupić ale w ostatnim momecie zdecydowałem sie na mocniejszą pilarke ms 230 i szczerze mówiac nie żałuje . W tym tygodniu sprawdziłem ja na 20 metrach drewna dębowego i wypadła znakomicie . 

Jeszcze jedno czy ktoś na forum używał rozłupaka do klocków?
Nie chodzi mi o hydrauliczny ale o taki stożek z gwintem (stożkowa mechaniczna)
http://aukcja.onet.pl/show_item.php?item=543997777
Jesli tak to prosze o opinie czy warto wydać kase (stożek kosztuje na all 230zł) silnik mam i całe mocowanie zrobie sam .
Siekiera dobry wynalazek ale może to już przeżytek   :Wink2:

----------


## bastus2

Witam!
Od kwietnia mam Stihla 181 C, przeciąłem nim około 24 mp drewna. Melduję, że piła sprawdza się bardzo dobrze, bez kłopotu dała radę bukowi i grabowi. Ale... nie dopuśćcie tak jak ja niestety to zrobiłem, żeby grab Wam wysechł. Ja kupiłem na początku maja i skończyłem ciąć dopiero teraz - z nim to była mordęga... Zajechałem dwa łańcuchy, tzn. stępiłem doszczętnie żeby przeciąć około 20 kłód metrowych normalnej wielkości. O ile z bukiem podsuszonym poszło bez problemów - to ten grab jednak dał w kość.
Ale dobry łańcuch i Stihl wymiata  :smile:  

Pzdr

----------


## Gelo_26

A ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Makite DCS4610 świetna piła za nieduże pieniądze, wyglądem nie powala ale przecież nie o to chodzi  :smile:  ostatnio ścinałem nią kilka olch takich o średnicy pnia około 35cm i spokojnie dawała sobie radę

----------


## FOT****NT

jak w temacie
którą piłę elektryczną polecicie:

1. bosch AKE35S
2. FLORA PE 2000

plusy:

1. bosch:  + jakość wykonania, + jakość osprzętu

2. FLORA PE 2000: + silnik wzdłużny, + osprzęt OREGON

----------


## Sandacz

spokojnie Flora, bardzo dobra mocna piła produkcji polskiej, sprawdza się trzeci rok, a ma co ciąć  :Wink2:

----------


## go479

Flora jest Polską firmą tylko że nie zajmuje się produkcją a importem z Chin.  :smile:

----------


## adwalk

Ja swoją kupiłem kierując się tym jak leży w rękach - wygodą trzymania -wejdź do sklepu, pomacaj, potrzymaj, pomachaj. W standardowych zastosowaniach - cięcie drewna do kominka, drobiazgi w ogrodzie - silnik poprzecznie mi nie przeszkadza - mam najtańszą elektryczną Makitę.

----------


## Jerrys

Ja zdecydowałem się na Partnera, tego najmocniejszego 2,2 KW w zeszłym roku wiosną, pociąłem ze 20 m drewna i jestem bardzo zadowolony, idzie jak burza w każde drewno. Wcześniej przez parę ładnych lat używałem elektrycznej Oleo Mac, ale dopiero po wymianie piły cięcie drewna stało się przyjemnością (jednak 1,6KW to trochę mało mocy)   :Wink2:

----------


## Sandacz

Być może z Chin niewiem, ale moim zdaniem mocna i trwała konstrukcja, mam i miałem wcześniej markowe i twierdzę, masz kasę  kupuj tylko Stihl i Husqvarna, z niemarkowych jak to można nazwać ,właśnie Flora będzie ok.

----------


## majooo999

Witam. Mam zamiar zakupić piłę spalinową i własnie tu sie pojawia pytanie jaką??  Piła ma mi służyc przeważnie do ciecia metrow i gdzies w granicach cenowych to do 800 zł. Co mi polecacie? Stihl czy huscvarna (  bo to chyba firmy najgodniejsze do polecenia). Podawajcie Linki na allegro.

----------


## aadamuss24

http://www.allegro.pl/search.php?utm...%82a+spalinowa

----------


## Stalabaza

http://www.allegro.pl/item1021578303...a_490_ec1.html

----------


## bst

Nie ma znaczenia czy stihl czy husq, obie marki sa porownywalne.

----------


## Anixxxek

Ja wybrał bym Stihla bo ma lepszy serwis.Husq. są awaryjne,ja przynajmniej mam takie doświadczenia.MS170 spokojnie da radę i w cenie się zmieści

----------


## karol3000

Witaj,
ja mam huscvarne ze szwecji i jestem bardzo z niej zadowolony. Faktem jest że obie marki sa bardzo podobne do siebie. Małe róznice cenowe miedzy nimi wystepują a serwisów jest też sporo. Wszystko zależy od regionu z którego sie pochodzi. 
teraz jest sezon na tego typu sprzęt i jest sporo promocji jak popatrzysz po salonach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bst

Dobra metoda jest sprawdzenie jakiej jakosci masz najblizszy serwis. Przejedz sie do jednego i drugiego i np zapytaj co by polecili.  Husq jest odrobine drozsza i nie ma takich budzetowych modeli jak stihl (MS180) wiec i opinie moze miec lepsze. Bo niektorzy kupuja najtanszy model i mecza go tnac caly dzien opał, a potem sa zdziwieni ze sprzet pada.
Musisz sie tez zastanowic do czego bedziesz tej pily potrzebowal, bo to implikuje model w jaki powinienes celowac.

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Ja mam ms 230 daje radę grube kloki i ręce nie bolą od ciężaru.

----------


## majooo999

Tez własnie słyszałem ze hsq są lepsze  :big tongue: P  Do ciecia metrow tych troszke grubszych  :big tongue:  czyli 210 by staczyla?

----------


## Sebxyz

Witam.
Temat już stary, ale odgrzewam.
Czy ktoś użytkuje z szanownych Forumowiczów pilarkę spalinową firmy Stiga. Ceny pilarek z silnikami 2 Km oscylują już w granicach 650-700 zł. Rozważam zakup modelu 400q lub 405q.  Czytając opis sprzętu wygląda na to, ze nie jest to jakieś Chińskie badziewie.
Proszę o opinie.
pozdrawiam 
Sebxyz

----------


## Bad

Używam Stigi 400Q od około 2 lat. Jest to sprzęt produkowany w Chinach ale konstrukcja jest włoska. Nie jest to maszyna profesjonalna ale do niezbyt wymagających prac wokół domu wystarcza. Na razie nie miałem żadnej awarii (oby tak dalej).

----------


## Sebxyz

Witam.
Ok dziękuję za informację.
Muszę pomyśleć czy jednak nie uderzyć w stihla.
Pozdrawiam
Sebxyz

----------


## yaco181

Jakies 10 - 12lat temu ojciec kupil pile marki Alpina P400. Ok 2lat wstecz po raz pierwszy sie zepsula. Zostal wymieniony tłok i cos tam jeszcze. Teraz juz nie pamietam. Po 2och uzyciach znowu padla i stala do dzisiaj. Wiozlem stihla do naprawy wiec wzialem tez alpine - obecnie moja Alpina to nic innego jak wlasnie Stiga SP400 (różni się obudowa). Gosc w serwisie od reki ja naprawil. Zaplacilem 60zl i znowu chodzi. Gdybym teraz kupowal pile, to bylaby to wlasnie Stiga. Pewnie wykonanie nie jest juz takie jak 10lat temu ale zaryzykowalbym jeszcze raz. W tamtym roku kupilem Makite 2.3KM - nie pamietam symbolu. Wlasnie jest w serwisie - padla po raz trzeci. Mam w domu 3 pily, ale najbardziej zadowolony bylem z Alpiny.

----------


## JurekM

Witajcie!
Połakomiłem się w zeszłym roku na tańszą Polską piłę (nie było Made in China) i niestety już się skończyła, a dokładniej po drugiej godzinie piłowania.
Jak chcecie kupować coś na dłużej nie bawcie się w bardzo tanie rzeczy i patrzcie, czy firma ma serwis, bo później ciężko jest jednak cokolwiek uzyskać.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Można kupić każdą...Jak do cięcia to Stihl i Husk...
Reszta to harcerstwo...

----------


## szejens

ja mam stihla i polecam. Może nie jest najmocniejsza ale daje radę

----------


## sinusoid

Ja proponowałbym coś tańszego jednak np. http://megastore.pl/108859,NAC-Pilar...-SPS01-52.html


Jeśli obniżymy wymagania co do mocy, to tanio naprawdę tanio możemy kupić nawet Makitę (moim zdaniem bardzo solidne narzędzia): http://megastore.pl/16383,Pilarka-la...CS3501-35.html

----------


## segment76

Myślę że istotnym elementem jest łańcuch. Polecam piłę spalinową Graphite http://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Pilarka-sp...41-zlszt/32079

----------


## szoko

Witam,

a czy tani produkt z marketu , np. 2,45km z praktikera czy 1,5km z Leroya(chyba) w cenie około 200pln zda egzamin przy cięciu 2m3 rocznie drewna debowego do kominka. Kupuję od tego roku taką ilość  z lasu w metrowych klockach. Średnica głównie 10-15cm. Wiem,że piszecie, że najlepsze są Stile i Huski, ale przy tak sporadycznym użyciu średnio uśmiecha mi się płacić za piłę 1000, gdy za drewno płacę nawet nie 300pln...Tak sobie myślę,że ma to w końcu jakąś gwarancję, pewnie na 2 lata, więc w razie czego niech naprawiają?W końcu ma silnik i łańcuch, więc do czegoś musi służyć :smile: 
I drugie moje pytanie dotyczy poniższego cytatu.Co autor miał na myśli? Cóż to takiego ta pierśnica?I jak jej unikniemy ścinając we dwóch? Bo wnioskuję,że kolega może pomóc uniknąć tego nieznanego mi, a najwyraźniej niebezpiecznego zjawiska :smile: 



> A i na koniec dbajmy o włąściwe naciągnięcie łańcucha oraz tnijmy właściwie. Unikajmy cięcia końcówką - ODBICIA. Nie ścinajmy pojedyńczo - nawet przy małych drzewach - kilkanaście cm pierśnicy i można zginąć. - to nie jest zabawa.

----------


## WiolaB

Kolego jeżeli potrzebujesz piłę do przecinania na podwórku z dostępem prądu proponuję pilarkę elektryczną. i wtedy tylko jakąś marketową - bez problemu z rozruchem itp. Natomiast jeżeli potrzebna w lesie to wtedy spalinówka. Marketowa -loteria jaki egzemplarz trafisz.

----------


## szoko

Też się zastanawiałem nad elektryczną, ale jednak wolę drewno pociąć w lesie-wczorajszy załadunek i rozładunek klocków 1,20cm długich utwierdził mnie w tym przekonaniu.Poza tym naprzeciw domu mam brzozowy gęsty "dziki" lasek, który zarósł 3 działki budowlane zostawione same sobie już od lat, z którego będzie można coś wyciąć raz do roku, aby reszta lepiej rosła :smile:

----------


## perm

> Witam,..
> 
> I drugie moje pytanie dotyczy poniższego cytatu.Co autor miał na myśli? Cóż to takiego ta pierśnica?I jak jej unikniemy ścinając we dwóch? Bo wnioskuję,że kolega może pomóc uniknąć tego nieznanego mi, a najwyraźniej niebezpiecznego zjawiska


Jak łatwo się domyśleć, pierśnica to średnica drzewa na poziomie klatki piersiowej czyli ok 130 cm nad ziemią. Niebezpieczeństwo jest związane nie z tą nazwą a z tym że nawet nieduże wydawałoby sie drzewko spadając może zrobić krzywdę. Pień padając często odbija i to jest naprawdę mocne "kopnięcie". Druga osoba jest potrzebna do udzielenia pomocy w razie czego bo domorosły drwal może nie byc sam do tego zdolny. To faktycznie nie żarty.

----------


## szoko

Witam,

jednak zdecydowałem się na zakup elektrycznej piły i nie żałuję.Jeśli ktoś ma dostęp do prądu, to uważam to za najlepsze rozwiązanie.
1.Najważniejsze: komfort pracy-naciskamy przycisk i działa, puszczamy-cisza.Poza tym jest cichsza w czasie pracy również.
2.Cena-za 150pln mam coś bez problemu z rozruchem, z łańcuchem i prowadnicą Oregon.Działa jak na razie bez zarzutu.Gwarancja jest w razie czego.
3.Nie zastanawiam się czy jest tam jeszcze benzyna-prąd się nie kończy.
Jeśli ktoś się waha tak jak ja, bo wcześniej nie miał doczynienia z piłą łańcuchową, to niech bierze elektryka. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## czesio000

> Myślę że istotnym elementem jest łańcuch. Polecam piłę spalinową Graphite http://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Pilarka-sp...41-zlszt/32079


 Piła graphite 3 raz juz mam ją w serwisie strasznie wycieka olej jest tania ale nie jest warta swoich pieniedzy. Serwis przetrzymuje jak najdłuzej żeby tylko okres gwarancjii sie skonczył nie polecam lepiej dołożyc pare  groszy niz sie uzerac z tą firmą pozdrawiam

----------


## Ksosik

Witam, ja mam piłę elektryczną Einhell GE EC 2040 2000W, używam jej tylko koło domu i jest ok, naprawdę nie mogę narzekać, choć pewnie zaraz pojawią się wpisy, że to chińszczyzna...ale polecam.

po kilku latach użytkowania pojawił się problem, otóż nie mam smarowania prowadnicy oraz łańcucha i podejrzewam że zatkał się przewód olejowy, czy ktoś was może podzielić się Linkem do jakiegoś filmu, manuala jak takie coś wymienić samodzielnie? nie musi być einhell, może być dowolna pilarka bo w końcu wszystko to jest prawie takie samo  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dinek

Sezon idzie też myślę o zakupie, ale u mnie wchodzi w grę tylko elektryczna. ktorą z tych wziąć?
1:
https://metroz.pl/pilarki-wyrzynarki...tm_term=200418.
2:
http://24usb.pl/produkt/yt-85080-aku...ampaign=201804

----------

